# Getting tips?



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Now that Uber is allowing tips, and now that ratings have stabilized my mind is always trying to think of great ideas to get better tips.
I'm wondering what all of you have tried that has worked. Hopefully we can help out one another here!


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

The best chance of getting a tip is to maintain a clean vehicle and keep a positive/pleasant attitude. 

The best way to avoid getting a tip is to go overboard with kindness or make it look obvious that you are expecting to be tipped.

Here are some points that have worked well for me (most are obvious, but I am listing them none the less)

1) Familiarity with the city (not just GPS, but also history as well as current events)
2) Respect for diversity (not just the obvious points such as ethnicity, gender, age, race, etc...). I am referring to Respect for Diversity of Thought and uniqueness of each passenger.

Best opportunities for Tips:

1) Sporting events and concerts (especially if you have good knowledge of the venues)
2) Airport, train stations and ferry terminals (especially if you put the passengers at easy and wish them a pleasant journey)
3) Business Men/Women going to work, conferences, meetings, etc... (especially if you are familiar with their employer)

Providing "amenities" such as water bottles, mints, tissues, charge cords, etc....is hit and miss. It is a hit on the pocketbook and not a guarantee of a tip


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

I did all the stuff in the above post for the first 6 months or so, and yet I still rarely got a tip.
I then took some advice from Steve K, here on the forums, and set up a tablet slideshow, with about 80 of my best shots (I'm a photographer, but the shots for your slideshow would not have to be yours) then, on about every 7th or 8th shot, I have a tipping suggestion page, or a 5star ratings page, or a page to advertise my photography website.

In the 2 months I've been using the tablet, my tips have gone up by 500% or even more ! My 5 star ratings have also gone up. And my tablet (which I paid $79 for at Wal Mart) paid for itself in no time !
Getting ready to buy another tablet for my passenger dash. I dont mind front seat pax, but I'm losing so many potential tips from this !


----------



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

Got 1 one dollar tip since uber started allowing tips on app. So basically nothing changed. I still dont get tips on airport rides and helping with laugege. I hate uber. Why cant they just pay us a flat rate of $15 a hour or 150 a day


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Robert finnly said:


> Got 1 one dollar tip since uber started allowing tips on app. So basically nothing changed. I still dont get tips on airport rides and helping with laugege. I hate uber. Why cant they just pay us a flat rate of $15 a hour or 150 a day


Then why don't you do something about it ? I honestly believe the tablet idea would help anyone get more tips. It sure has for Steve K and myself.

As for pay, I'd settle for $2 a mile... with zero boost, and only small surges for rush hours, games, and events. They could even cap them at 2 X's.


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

The tip app has worked for me about 10% of the time, but it's better than nothing. Just received one for a ride 5 days ago!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Robert finnly said:


> Why cant they just pay us a flat rate of $15 a hour or 150 a day


Lots of reasons... one of them being that it makes more profit to them to pay about $10/hr or $100 per day.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

4 out 8 Uber riders tipped this morning and 0 out 4 lyft riders. Those four tips kept my average at just over 20.00 and hour though.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

REDSEA said:


> 4 out 8 Uber riders tipped this morning and 0 out 4 lyft riders. Those four tips kept my average at just over 20.00 and hour though.


Do you mean through the app with the new tipping feature ??? That would be great !
I've had most days like that with my tablet setup, even before the new tipping in app feature....


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

Everyone knew about in app tipping but preferred to tip cash. In app has been going well. I plan on adding tablets before school starts again (college town)


----------



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

Fishchris said:


> Then why don't you do something about it ? I honestly believe the tablet idea would help anyone get more tips. It sure has for Steve K and myself.
> 
> As for pay, I'd settle for $2 a mile... with zero boost, and only small surges for rush hours, games, and events. They could even cap them at 2 X's.


What tablet? Id love to learn, im open to anything



REDSEA said:


> 4 out 8 Uber riders tipped this morning and 0 out 4 lyft riders. Those four tips kept my average at just over 20.00 and hour though.


What do you do to get tips? I say how are you doing, if you need anything please let me know. Then keep quiet unless im spoken to first. I do not bother my riders


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

Check this out. Your Uber
Life will never be the same
https://uberpeople.net/threads/tips-android-tablet-tipping-sign.132681/


----------



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

Fishchris said:


> I did all the stuff in the above post for the first 6 months or so, and yet I still rarely got a tip.
> I then took some advice from Steve K, here on the forums, and set up a tablet slideshow, with about 80 of my best shots (I'm a photographer, but the shots for your slideshow would not have to be yours) then, on about every 7th or 8th shot, I have a tipping suggestion page, or a 5star ratings page, or a page to advertise my photography website.
> 
> In the 2 months I've been using the tablet, my tips have gone up by 500% or even more ! My 5 star ratings have also gone up. And my tablet (which I paid $79 for at Wal Mart) paid for itself in no time !
> ...


Wow just seen this . Can you please tell me where to place it and how do you do a slide show, wont your battery die? Are these the exact pictures you use?


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

Robert finnly said:


> What tablet? Id love to learn, im open to anything
> 
> What do you do to get tips? I say how are you doing, if you need anything please let me know. Then keep quiet unless im spoken to first. I do not bother my riders


I greet them by name and confirm thier destination. Then before we head out (I'm going to get blasted for this but Im in AZ and it's almost 100 at 5 AM) I offer them a bottle of water  (they are the 4 oz version). I just had two people Tip me because of the water. "I've never had an Uber driver offer me water"! Hands me three bucks. The other guy gave me a buck and wished he had more. Ask them how there Day/night was and if they keep talking or asking questions,converse with them. If they don't just drive. I wash my car every two days or every day when it rains. Keep the car clean it goes a long way.


----------



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

REDSEA said:


> I greet them by name and confirm thier destination. Then before we head out (I'm going to get blasted for this but Im in AZ and it's almost 100 at 5 AM) I offer them a bottle of water  (they are the 4 oz version). I just had two people Tip me because of the water. "I've never had an Uber driver offer me water"! Hands me three bucks. The other guy gave me a buck and wished he had more. Ask them how there Day/night was and if they keep talking or asking questions,converse with them. If they don't just drive. I wash my car every two days or every day when it rains. Keep the car clean it goes a long way.


I vaccum everyday and keep it smelling nice. I dont have a luxury car sadly. Far as water, how do you keep it cold?


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

I drive a Prius, very luxurious  small igloo holds 10-12 little bottles & my car wash is unlimited so
I wash a lot.


----------



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

Not everyone is as lucky


----------



## Lucas Chase (Jul 29, 2017)

Fishchris said:


> I did all the stuff in the above post for the first 6 months or so, and yet I still rarely got a tip.
> I then took some advice from Steve K, here on the forums, and set up a tablet slideshow, with about 80 of my best shots (I'm a photographer, but the shots for your slideshow would not have to be yours) then, on about every 7th or 8th shot, I have a tipping suggestion page, or a 5star ratings page, or a page to advertise my photography website.
> 
> In the 2 months I've been using the tablet, my tips have gone up by 500% or even more ! My 5 star ratings have also gone up. And my tablet (which I paid $79 for at Wal Mart) paid for itself in no time !
> ...


Great idea! Thanks, gotta get out and do some photography now!


----------

